# Auckland Schools



## 3rd life

Hi all. I have been watching the forum for some time but just registered. We are moving to Auckland in February from the uk with a 9 and 5 year old. We are very lucky in that I have a good job to go to in the CBD and accommodation for the first month but we are trying to figure out where to live after that. We are considering North Shore/devonport/mission bay etc but the school will be the big driver. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated. We will be looking to rent initially but would like to buy reasonably quickly. 
Many Thanks


----------



## topcat83

3rd life said:


> Hi all. I have been watching the forum for some time but just registered. We are moving to Auckland in February from the uk with a 9 and 5 year old. We are very lucky in that I have a good job to go to in the CBD and accommodation for the first month but we are trying to figure out where to live after that. We are considering North Shore/devonport/mission bay etc but the school will be the big driver. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated. We will be looking to rent initially but would like to buy reasonably quickly.
> Many Thanks


Hi there

Consider Howick, in the south-east, and in particular Bucklands Beach. Good schools (Bucklands Beach Primary & Intermediate, Macleans College) and a fast ferry into Auckland - a lovely way to commute to CBD.

I find the South-East Suburbs less crowded and industrial than North Shore, it's cheaper than Devonport and Mission Bay, still a lovely established area (don't get it muddled up with South Auckland which is not so lovely) and you don't have the Harbour Bridge to contend with.


----------



## 3rd life

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Consider Howick, in the south-east, and in particular Bucklands Beach. Good schools (Bucklands Beach Primary & Intermediate, Macleans College) and a fast ferry into Auckland - a lovely way to commute to CBD.
> 
> I find the South-East Suburbs less crowded and industrial than North Shore, it's cheaper than Devonport and Mission Bay, still a lovely established area (don't get it muddled up with South Auckland which is not so lovely) and you don't have the Harbour Bridge to contend with.


Thanks for that. I have been hearing that traffic coming in over the harbour bridge can be a nightmare. At peak times how long is the commute from north shore?
Thanks


----------



## topcat83

3rd life said:


> Thanks for that. I have been hearing that traffic coming in over the harbour bridge can be a nightmare. At peak times how long is the commute from north shore?
> Thanks


It depends on a number of factors like how far from the bridge you are, the time you commute, the weather, roadworks and accidents (just like the M25!).
But I'd say an average of an hour.
Many people use the fast buses - they have their own roadway for part of the way, and run a bit like trains with their own stations on that section.
I'd also say that the traffic is nothing like London rush-hour. Aucklanders moan about it - but I'd like so see their faces if they tried the drive in from the M40 to Central London!


----------



## anski

I live in Mission Bay, & drive time into CBD is 25 minutes if I leave at 8.30am &15 minutes leaving at 9am.

Kohimarama school has excellent reputation & most addresses in Mission Bay qualify for the Kohi school.


----------



## roystonmarshall

*North Shore*

I too moved from the UK in 2007.
The schools are the biggest factor in locating, I am lucky living on the North Shore, with a good high school Birkenhead College on my doorstep. There is a good Primary school, Birkdale Primary School and a reasonable intermediate school a 5 minute walk away. Birkdale Intermediate School.
I used to work in the CBD, and took a bus from the end of my road no problem. 
The one big change to transport coming from England, is the lack of Trains in the North Shore. There are none! 
Driving over the bridge, from the shore can be a headache, but if you work more out west, you may consider travelling on the newly opened SH18 and then down to the City on the SW16. This is the route i now take as I work in Waitakere.
Anyway, I hope this is helpful, be prepared for a large change to lifestyle, there is far less importance on material things here than the sometimes snooty UK!

Hope it goes well for you.
Royston


----------



## Jhagemeister

Topcat my wife and I are moving to Auckland in June as she is starting a PhD program at the UofA. What suburbs would you consider south Auckland to be? Onehunga?


----------



## topcat83

Jhagemeister said:


> Topcat my wife and I are moving to Auckland in June as she is starting a PhD program at the UofA. What suburbs would you consider south Auckland to be? Onehunga?


Onehunga - borderline. I'd say look at Wises and look at the places round the airport. So maybe Mangere, Manurewa, Papatoetoe, Otahuhu, Otara. But there are some lovely places in these areas too - for example. Totara Heights and The Gardens, both near the Botanic Gardens.
It's too sweeping a statement to say the whole area should be avoided. Like everywhere there are going to good and bad.


----------



## carosapien

Totara Heights can be a bit on the expensive side.

Most of the best (state) schools like are either in the centre of Auckland or on the North Shore (eg. Birkenhead) Just be aware of the pupil numbers and class sizes though because the very popular ones can get pretty crowded.

Areas of Auckland tend to be broken up into ethnic groupings because there are so many immigrants living there and they tend to congregate together. 

The best advice I was given was to rent for at least year, you get to know the good and the bad areas.


----------



## anski

Jhagemeister said:


> Topcat my wife and I are moving to Auckland in June as she is starting a PhD program at the UofA. What suburbs would you consider south Auckland to be? Onehunga?


For easy commute to University of Auckland I would suggest somewhere closer to the city. Grafton, Newton,Parnell, Ponsonby, Remuera, Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, St. Heliers, These can be pricey but commute time is short & if looking for accommodation as a couple you can find reasonable small apartments or share housing. Cheaper areas Meadowbank & Glen Innes.
If you go further out she will spend more time & money on transport.


----------



## Jhagemeister

anski said:


> For easy commute to University of Auckland I would suggest somewhere closer to the city. Grafton, Newton,Parnell, Ponsonby, Remuera, Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, St. Heliers, These can be pricey but commute time is short & if looking for accommodation as a couple you can find reasonable small apartments or share housing. Cheaper areas Meadowbank & Glen Innes.
> If you go further out she will spend more time & money on transport.


Outstanding! Thanks anski.


----------



## topcat83

carosapien said:


> ....Most of the best (state) schools like are either in the centre of Auckland or on the North Shore (eg. Birkenhead)......


...or in the South-East Suburbs (e.g. Howick)... I'm sure there are other good areas too, but these tend to be the ones that expats congregate towards.


----------

